# Syncomatic: file location



## gYab61zH (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

Just a general question about syncomatic. Do the files to be synced need to be in the same folder or is being in the same catalogue enough?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 14, 2011)

For the menu command "Sync Files with Same Name", it's enough that the files are in the same catalogue. So you might have JPEGs in one folder and the original raw files in another, and then you could copy metadata from the JPEGs to the corresponding raws.

John


----------



## gYab61zH (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks John,

Time to buy, I guess.

PS. Ever considered writing a plug-in that allows sorting files according metadata?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 14, 2011)

Try it first!

I'm not actually sure it would be possible to write such a plug-in. At best, it would create a new collection and add images in a certain order. 

John


----------



## gYab61zH (Aug 15, 2011)

Even a sorted collection is better than none ... As to the plugin .. naturally I have already tried it and it seems to do the job. 

Am I right in thinking there are no restrictions on the metadata being synced, i.e. i does not impose its own field lengths on the copy thereby cutting some of the data or skipping certain fields altogether?

Finally, since the plugin searches the catalogue for files of the same name, does that mean I can also transfer metadata between files with the same extension (as long as they are in different folders)?


----------

